# From 2 Years Ago - Command says farewell to G-33 chief



## Centermass (Nov 16, 2015)

PETERSON AIR FORCE BASE, Colo. -- An assortment of military officials from around the Colorado Springs area along with Soldiers, civilians, family members and friends from the U.S. Army Space and Missile Defense Command/Army Forces Strategic Command said farewell to retiring Col. Eric P. Henderson June 7 at The Club on Peterson Air Force Base.

They joined Henderson's family and relatives visiting from across the country to witness the close of a successful 27-year career.

Link


----------



## Centermass (Nov 16, 2015)

Present day:

DENVER — The Colorado State Trooper killed in a wreck on I-25 Sunday night was has been identified as Jaimie Jursevics, a young wife and mother.

She was 33 years old.

The Colorado State Patrol issued a statement announcing the tragic news just before 10:30 a.m. Monday, along with a statement from CSP Chief Scott Hernandez.

“Our family has been hurt today,” Hernandez said. “A senseless act has taken the life of someone who swore to protect Colorado.  We offer our thoughts, prayers and full condolences to her family.  We will grieve with them, and with them we will never forget her sacrifice.”

Jursevics joined the State Patrol in January 2011. She was first assigned to Vail before being transferred to Castle Rock last year. She is survived by her husband and “young child,” according to CSP.

The *driver suspected of hitting and killing Colorado State Patrol Trooper Jaimie Jursevics* on Interstate 25 Sunday night *is a retired Army colonel* with a long, distinguished history of service, records show.

*Eric Peter Henderson*, 52, was booked into the Douglas County Jail just before 7 a.m. Monday on investigation of vehicular homicide, leaving the scene of a deadly accident, driving under the influence and careless driving causing death.

Henderson was being held on $1 million bond, according to court records.

Henderson was stopped on the highway in Monument, about 20 miles from the accident scene, by the El Paso County Sheriff's Office and given sobriety tests, according to an official close to the investigation. The results of those tests are not available yet.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 16, 2015)

Ugh....rest easy trooper.

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Trooper. Prayers out for the family and fellow Troopers.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 16, 2015)

RIP Trooper..............enjoy prison, drunk


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2015)

Damn.
RIP Trooper Jursevics.


----------



## CDG (Nov 16, 2015)

Damn.....

RIP Trooper.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 16, 2015)

I have no words for this.
RIP, Trooper.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 17, 2015)

Rank won't save you now, fuckhead. 

RIP, Trooper. May your soul rest easy.


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2015)

Which makes you wonder if he was shithead before or after retirement.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Which makes you wonder if he was shithead before or after retirement.


Hard to say without details.
Is he an alcohalic who hid it while on active duty, wouldn't be the first.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Apparently claimed to have had 7 beers over several hours at a Brancos tailgate party. Also claims to have fell asleep at the time of the incident and woke up to a "thud" however, didn't stop to investigate. Once told he killed a state trooper, he apparently broke down and started crying.

If he only had 7 beers over several hours (5-6) his BAC wouldn't be outrageously high. I'll wait to see his BAC before I call him a drunk.

That said, nothing excuses him plowing a trooper over and not stopping to render aid, or at least stop and see what you hit. Drunk or not, he deserves to go to jail for that alone.

RIP to the Trooper, can't even imagine the sadness her husband with a one year old baby is feeling.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2015)

JAB said:


> Apparently claimed to have had 7 beers over several hours at a Brancos tailgate party. Also claims to have fell asleep at the time of the incident and woke up to a "thud" however, didn't stop to investigate. Once told he killed a state trooper, he apparently broke down and started crying.
> 
> If he only had 7 beers over several hours (5-6) his BAC wouldn't be outrageously high. I'll wait to see his BAC before I call him a drunk.
> 
> ...


A lot that hasn't been released yet.
Hitting something and not stopping seems to be common, time will tell.


----------

